# Stephen Fry to quit QI



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So that's that then, can't see Toksvig being anywhere near as good 

http://news.tvguide.co.uk/goodbye-to-stephen-fry-on-qi/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

From the thread title I thought he was giving up his CI caravan:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> From the thread title I thought he was giving up his CI caravan:laugh:


I was trying to do it from my tablet, but I forgot about predictive text, now edited to say QI


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The less I see or hear that egotistical prat the better 0


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> The less I see or hear that egotistical prat the better 0
> 
> tony


You are of course entitled to your opinion Tony 

Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry, Stephen Fry > >


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Tony, not my favourite person at all.

Peter


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Toksvig will be fine. I kind of miss her from The News Quiz (Radio 4), but, the soon to be ubiquitous, Miles Jupp who took over her role is pretty good too.


Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Surprised to see Toxic back working like that. I thought she'd left Radio 4 to get involved in politics? She will be excellent though, she's very funny.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He's a bit of a boring old Knob to be honest. Why is it whenever you see those threads where people ask "Which celebrities dead or alive would you have at a dinner party" and people always include Stephen fecking Fry?

I would have John Lydon, Keith Moon and Oliver Reed. 

Soz, carry on.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> I would have John Lydon, Keith Moon and Oliver Reed.
> 
> Soz, carry on.


That would be a bit of a quite party Barry
Unless of course Johnny Rotten can wake the dead.
.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Never heard of QI but have seen Stephen Fry on something or other - I put him in the same camp as Jonathan Ross and all the other massive egoists. Wish they would all clear off together!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not bothered then eh, I quite like the bloke, I like his intelligence and his wit in most stuff he does (didn't watch Jeeves) QI although educational is bloody hard work as they all talk over each other way too much.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs P thinks he is great - as well as Jonathan Ross. That's probably why we mostly watch TV in different rooms!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> Mrs P thinks he is great - as well as Jonathan Ross. That's probably why we mostly watch TV in different rooms!


I was going to say she at least has some taste > but then saw she Liked that Ross git.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was going to say she at least has some taste > but then saw she Liked that Ross git.


It worries me somewhat as she must have had good taste at some point as she married me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> It worries me somewhat as she must have had good taste at some point as she married me!


She may have just been desperate Peter


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mr Fry is a very very intelligent person and I for one really enjoyed QI (past tense) giving wonderful unknown facts about a vast range of subjects. Fir instance did you know that the Puffin is not the wonderful colour we all know it is all year round, but is merely an abundance of colour only while it is mating !! the rest of the time they are nearly all black !!
Ms Torkvig isn't the least bit funny so I will pass on future series.

DJM


----------

